# Listing not found???



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Hiya,

I filled out and submitted an Informal meets proforma 2 days ago, for the East mids MCS rally at Quorn, Leics 26 to 28 Oct.

Have looked today and it does not appear to be listed. Can someone shed some light on this?

 

Pete


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HiPete 

Did you fill all the compulsory bits in? if not then it will not list on the meets list.

You can pm me or Clianthus with the details and we could list it for you.

Jacquie


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Ladyj, (sorry, Jacquie  ) I have sent you a PM Thanks,

Pete


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

PM from me too :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Pete

Your meet is now listed :lol: please add your name to the list to show you will be there.


Gerald

I can do it so so can you :lol: 


Jacquie


----------

